# GunBall Rally (TT Version) Anybody fancy it??



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

So guys who fancys along weekend across europe 08 without the huge Fees that gunball charge, this is something that is way out of my price range but something ive always wanted to do 

Im not organising this, to be honest i would be out of my depth but would be happy to help?

I think this could become an annual event that would be very popular 8) 8)

Those Intrested:

1. L17 MRL
2. Toogo1
3. Amzchhabra
4. Danny
5. prt225TT
6. Motorhead
7. Liffy99
8. Jonson
9. Cmors
10.chrisTT
11.scoTTy32
12.ttjay
13.slineTT
14.luciferlee
15.andylycett


----------



## toogo1 (May 14, 2007)

i would be up for it

Toogo


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I would be well up for it, but would you be looking to organise a race or just a drive through europe stopping off at pre-defined locations?


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Count me in, think it would be a great laugh


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> I would be well up for it, but would you be looking to organise a race or just a drive through europe stopping off at pre-defined locations?


As im sure your aware it is illegal to race on public roads :? , but im sure we could give a little something for the 1st car to reach the finishing point  (That definately wont be me)

As for pre defined stop off points i think that is a must. do you have anything in mind, like i said i have never done anything like this but would love to get this going :roll: :roll:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Danny said:


> Count me in, think it would be a great laugh


I think it would be, not bothered about coming first but think there would be many stories to tell the grand kids (not that i have any) :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

yeah sounds good, but would need someone to find out what the penalties for speeding are in each country involved, just incase :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> yeah sounds good, but would need someone to find out what the penalties for speeding are in each country involved, just incase :wink:


I'l leave that for you to find out along the way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

L17MRL said:


> So guys who fancys along weekend across europe 08 without the huge Fees that gunball charge, this is something that is way out of my price range but something ive always wanted to do
> 
> Im not organising this, to be honest i would be out of my depth but would be happy to help?
> 
> ...


Now that would be a crack....


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Do what they did on Top Gear and go look for that perfect road! 8)


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Motorhead said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > So guys who fancys along weekend across europe 08 without the huge Fees that gunball charge, this is something that is way out of my price range but something ive always wanted to do
> ...


So shall i put you down as intrested :roll:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anybody here no if TThiller is still on here as i no he did 1 last year with another rally, any help, info he could give would be great...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Put me down 

You'd better recruit an AA van full of mafs, coilpacks, sparkplugs, dv's etc to follow behind! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Put me down
> 
> You'd better recruit an AA van full of mafs, coilpacks, sparkplugs, dv's etc to follow behind! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Funny you should say that was thinking of trying to get Dean of 4 Rings to come along just incase 

Your down


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

L17MRL said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


Yeah why not.......


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont have any ideas on where to go, but I do have that TopGear episode recorded, so I can see what roads they featured and we do the same.

How about we keep the race element "legal" although rather than plotting a route, we use the featured top gear roads as stop points, and everyone has to find their own way to them and be there on pre-defined dates/times. obviously those with good road sense, and a co-driver who can read a map will probably come in first...

just a random thought, and to be honest i havent thought the concept through, but could prove fun?!?


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> I dont have any ideas on where to go, but I do have that TopGear episode recorded, so I can see what roads they featured and we do the same.
> 
> How about we keep the race element "legal" although rather than plotting a route, we use the featured top gear roads as stop points, and everyone has to find their own way to them and be there on pre-defined dates/times. obviously those with good road sense, and a co-driver who can read a map will probably come in first...
> 
> just a random thought, and to be honest i havent thought the concept through, but could prove fun?!?


Sounds like a great idea, can see this being a real laugh :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

thinking about it more, to make it more fun, i think we should ban the use of satellite navigation systems!


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> thinking about it more, to make it more fun, i think we should ban the use of satellite navigation systems!


God with my wifes sense of direction & map reading, i'll end up driving to the divorce court :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I definitely wouldnt bring the missus, she would probably be wanting to stop every hour for a break, that and the constant "slow down" or "its too bumpy my ass is hurting" or "im bored"... all because i would never let her drive my baby!


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good - I'd be interested if up to a week long.
What about looking for TT owners living in other countries - they may know where the good roads are. Just came back from a bit of driving through Slovenia / Austria (sadly not in the TT) and there are loads of lovely roads there. Scandinavia might be good too . . . . . 
A race would be out I think - lots of problems with insurance, police notification etc. As someone said, timed checkpoints would be good (but how would you police NO Sat Nav ?). 
Otherwise just a tour with get togethers at destinations.
Lots of angles to cover though so I think a small group of organisers would be needed (ferries, accommodation, routes and destinations, back-up facilities, visits and outings (Ingolstadt ?), links with continental TT clubs etc.
Might also be a good opportunity to buy the odd spare (tyres and parts are generally cheaper in France for example).
Great idea


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

liffy99 said:


> Sounds good - I'd be interested if up to a week long.
> What about looking for TT owners living in other countries - they may know where the good roads are. Just came back from a bit of driving through Slovenia / Austria (sadly not in the TT) and there are loads of lovely roads there. Scandinavia might be good too . . . . .
> A race would be out I think - lots of problems with insurance, police notification etc. As someone said, timed checkpoints would be good (but how would you police NO Sat Nav ?).
> Otherwise just a tour with get togethers at destinations.
> ...


Some great thoughts there, as for a group of organisers that is a definate MUST, so shall i count you in to help organise this?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

just throw liffy99 straight into the deep end! 

Don't put me down as an organiser just yet, I need to check on my holiday entitlement (moving job mid dec, may not get hols)


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

L17MRL said:


> liffy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good - I'd be interested if up to a week long.
> ...


haha, go on, put the pressure on him! :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

C'mon guys & gals there must be more of you that fancy this??


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, I am....

I reckon on the first day we hit the med and the tour across at a more leisurely pace through italy etc, would be very nice.

This is me last time I did it, I'm in the orange (skin and jacket)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i think civic type r forum are planning one right now, so can get many ideas from that.

celica club had half a dozen who travelled parts of europe.

always something i wanted to do, but Â£ and time is a limiting factor


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i was going to got through a few countries in the summer
but didnt get round too it
(i get 6 weeks off aswell  )

sounds good what countries would you be looking to go through i always wanted to go through austria

:wink:


----------



## cmors (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd be up for this. 
Either way you guys should take a trip through Denmark. Lovely girls and good beer :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> i was going to got through a few countries in the summer
> but didnt get round too it
> (i get 6 weeks off aswell  )
> 
> ...


I'll be happy to listen to any ideas regarding countries of intrest.... keep em coming :wink:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Depends when and for how long. 
If just a week I would suggest keeping to Northern Europe (Belgium, Holland, Germany and back ?). Or Boulogne to Biarritz ?
When are you thinking of ? I've a week's holiday left before the end of March but things might still be a bit cold / icy in some places.
Happy to do after April as well.
I'd be glad to help out and start checking some ideas - but need to have some dates and overall destinations to start working with. Once I have those I could start to follow up themes, delegate responsibiliies etc , though I'm not a professional event organiser !


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

liffy99 said:


> Depends when and for how long.
> If just a week I would suggest keeping to Northern Europe (Belgium, Holland, Germany and back ?). Or Boulogne to Biarritz ?
> When are you thinking of ? I've a week's holiday left before the end of March but things might still be a bit cold / icy in some places.
> Happy to do after April as well.
> I'd be glad to help out and start checking some ideas - but need to have some dates and overall destinations to start working with. Once I have those I could start to follow up themes, delegate responsibiliies etc , though I'm not a professional event organiser !


Im not sure if to many would commit to a week & dont think the wife would let me out of her sight for that long :lol: . i was thinking 4 long days kind of between june-sept, i also think we should definately go to germany & to there famous race track is a must :roll: :roll:

Could also go to the audi factory if people wanted this, or just drive, drive, drive :twisted: :twisted: for 4 days im easy either way.


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Suggestion - Destination Ingolstadt Audi factory, via Nurburgring with a party "beer keller style" in Munich?


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

I am well and truly up for a week long fest of Europe - doubt the wife will mind me gone anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

have sent a mail to dave, tthriller, so he will be along soon.
we did a few trips across europe and dave did the speedball last year so he is the man to talk to.


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> have sent a mail to dave, tthriller, so he will be along soon.
> we did a few trips across europe and dave did the speedball last year so he is the man to talk to.


Excellent


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

L17MRL said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > have sent a mail to dave, tthriller, so he will be along soon.
> ...


Hi Folk

Fraser is right, I love Continental Touring!

But there is no need to try and organise something from scratch the first time you try it. Although me and Fraser as Continental Newbies had a great mini-adventure organising our own trip to Le Mans in 2006.

Yes, I went on the Speedball rally in 2006 to Prague and back via Amsterdam and the Nurburgring. See my thread at:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =speedball

There is also a great diary of the SpeedBall 2006 by one of the SpeedBallers at:
http://speedball.eamped.com/topic42.html

The original Speedball is defunct as the organiser has vanished and sold up the holding company. However, one of the 2006 SpeedBallers is attempting to resurect the SpeedBall.
http://speedball.eamped.com/sertt-speed ... 0bce9c519e

If this doesnt get off the ground, then I'm likely to go with the MODBALL, which was attended by a few of the 2006 SpeedBallers in 2007. 
http://www.modball.com/enter/europe/

I would have gone with thier event in 2006 if it hadnt clashed with the Le Mans 2007 event that I had organised this year. I wont be going to Le Mans in 2008, although I'll probably organise it again. Take a look at:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79248

__________________________________________________________

I am also planning an ALPINE CRUISE IN MAY 2008,
so you might like to take a look at:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... +tthriller

so please post up your interest on that thread. 

__________________________________________________________

With help from Mark1-TT I also arranged the Nurburgring 2007 trip:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... urburgring

So, plenty of opportunities fo everyone!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

That s a good idea. I like the Audi factory and track days in Europe plan, but why dont we organise TT meets with other European TTOCs as well. You can imagine a beer TT festival in Germany.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds a superb event, could well be interested in comin


----------



## andylycett (Jul 10, 2007)

Sound great, would need more info on cost etc, but would definately be interested


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

slineTT said:


> That s a good idea. I like the Audi factory and track days in Europe plan, but why dont we organise TT meets with other European TTOCs as well.


We do!!

We have a good relationship with the French ClanTT and promote each others events:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=clantt

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=clantt

Fraser and I went to the Loire Valley trip on 2006: it was brilliant!

I have invited ClanTT to Apline Tour: Merlin has already expressed his interest to join us en-route.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

As for Germany, we have yet to establish links there. Danni (A3DFU might be of help here!)

Dave


----------



## polott (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me too. I have established connection with the Greek TT club, although I have to admit its a bit far for a meet :?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me too. I have established connection with the Greek TT club, although I have to admit its a bit far for a meet :?

http://www.audis3.gr/forum/


----------

